# Hello!



## Kittennyx (Feb 26, 2019)

Hello!  I am fairly new to Mantis keeping and am excited to see I will be receiving my first Mantis since I was a child this week!  When I was a kid I had two Mantids both of which I caught outside.  I lived in a rural area with lots of grassy fields and woods so, in addition to catching my pets, I also caught all of their food from the outside (mostly appropriately sized grasshoppers and occasionally flies if I could manage to catch them)  as well so the whole buying their food will be a new endeavor for me.  I loved learning about them and caring for them and decided to take the leap and get myself into the hobby as an adult.  Looking forward to learning more from all of you and seeing all of your lovely babies!


----------



## Synapze (Feb 26, 2019)

Welcome! Lots to learn here.


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 26, 2019)

Heya @Kittennyx!

Welcome to the forum.

I have too many mantises, and thus, never sleep.


----------



## Bentis (Feb 27, 2019)

Welcome!  What kind of mantis will you be getting?


----------



## Kittennyx (Feb 27, 2019)

Bentis said:


> Welcome!  What kind of mantis will you be getting?


I’m getting a Chinese mantis


----------



## Synapze (Feb 27, 2019)

Great species! Chinese mantids are easy to care for. My first was a Chinese.


----------



## Kittennyx (Feb 27, 2019)

Synapze said:


> Great species! Chinese mantids are easy to care for. My first was a Chinese.


That’s what I had read so I’m hoping Indonwell with it.  When it arrives I’ll try to get a good picture to post.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 27, 2019)

Welcome  

Have fun with your chinese mantis


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 27, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! Many of us , including me, started in the hobby with a Chinese mantis. Have fun with it! What instar is it?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## 5eyesUK (Feb 27, 2019)

Welcome  I am very new to the hobby, have 2 mantises now and loving it. Youll enjoy this forum, great people here


----------



## Graceface (Feb 28, 2019)

Welcome! Don't forget to show us pics of your new addition


----------



## Kittennyx (Mar 5, 2019)

Almost forgot to post a picture!


----------



## Kittennyx (Mar 5, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Welcome to the forum! Many of us , including me, started in the hobby with a Chinese mantis. Have fun with it! What instar is it?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


L3


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 5, 2019)

Kittennyx said:


> L3


Cool! You get to watch it grow!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 6, 2019)

Welcome!


----------

